# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test-E Before and After Pics

## sixfootseven

Added 10 lbs, started an active job so I had a tough time getting enough cals sometimes. Its ok though bc i wanted to stay athletic for basketball and I think i am leaner now than before. 

couldnnt get the same lighting bc I moved. 

*Before Pics*

----------


## sixfootseven



----------


## austinite

Good job man.

----------


## sixfootseven

> Good job man.


Thnx man, appreciate it. 

Hope pct goes well for me.

----------


## cruzetor

lookin good m8

----------


## Java Man

Definite difference. Wider on top, leaner in the waist. Nice work man. If youre really 6 foot 7 you should put on the monster mass and compete. I'd love to see a 6' 7'' competitor on stage. You'd make everyone else look like dwarves  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sixfootseven

> Definite difference. Wider on top, leaner in the waist. Nice work man. If youre really 6 foot 7 you should put on the monster mass and compete. I'd love to see a 6' 7'' competitor on stage. You'd make everyone else look like dwarves


Thnx man, that'd be the day if I could put in enough mass

----------


## RipOwens

Nice man, glad to see you made good gains. Def lookin bigger bro!

----------


## Aziz

I cant see the before pics

----------


## sixfootseven

> I cant see the before pics


Lol not sure if srs or compliment

----------


## Aziz

> Lol not sure if srs or compliment


lmfao I was serious but now the pics show and awesome job bro well done!

aziz

----------


## Ignorant

Nice job. Solid size gained.

----------


## Muscleduke

How did the pct go? Hold your size, test levels bounce back?

----------


## sixfootseven

Pct went well, held size but then I cut

----------


## Mr. Small

Any chance of a post PCT pic or a current one?

----------


## songdog

Good job bro.

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice work buddy...

----------


## king6 II

Ahh test....Is there anything it can't do?

Good job bro, looking good.

----------


## Tank123

nice bro you mind saying what you used exactly including pct

----------


## MODO

well done

----------


## sixfootseven

> Good job bro.





> nice work buddy...





> Ahh test....Is there anything it can't do?
> 
> Good job bro, looking good.





> well done


thnx all, had a good experience and now planning a prop cycle for the coming months. 




> nice bro you mind saying what you used exactly including pct


I followed the test e cycle here: 
http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...look-here.html

However, I was coming off knee surgery and running a peptide regimen which i believe helped me maintain during pct and increase gains during cycle.

----------


## SLOBRA

Hey another tall person! Haha I am 6'5" I am very curious, how much do you weigh in your after photos and do you have any idea on what your bf% is? I'm on my first cycle and don't even have nearly as solid of a foundation as you do. I'm jealous, yet inspired. Is this your first cycle?

Back a couple years ago I approached a pro bodybuilder in the gym and I always remember what he said. He told me, you have to eat like a fookin' baby whale. Such a hilarious illustration yet so true.

----------


## sixfootseven

> Hey another tall person! Haha I am 6'5" I am very curious, how much do you weigh in your after photos and do you have any idea on what your bf% is? I'm on my first cycle and don't even have nearly as solid of a foundation as you do. I'm jealous, yet inspired. Is this your first cycle?
> 
> Back a couple years ago I approached a pro bodybuilder in the gym and I always remember what he said. He told me, you have to eat like a fookin' baby whale. Such a hilarious illustration yet so true.


IN my after pics I am about 250-255 can't remember exactly. I had a decent foundation bc I had trained naturally for 5 years prior. Not sure on bf% probably in the neighborhood of 12-13

----------


## rp7r

isnt this below average to only add 10 pounds before PCT

----------


## sixfootseven

> isnt this below average to only add 10 pounds before PCT


probably, I need to do a better job of ramping up cals toward the end as I've added weight. But I was leaner so i added more lean body mass than the small increase in weight would tell you.

----------


## clarky.

Good job there

----------


## tomx91

Good job!

----------


## lucabratzi

> isnt this below average to only add 10 pounds before PCT


Not at all. People hear about users putting on up to 30lbs on cycle. But that's not 30lbs of muscle. It's prob closer to 10lbs fat, 10 water and maybe 10 muscle. 

I think people underestimate how much 10lbs of muscle really is. 

On a taller frame yes you'd want to put on more than someone w a smaller frame but end of the day it's what the mirror shows.

----------


## sixfootseven

^^^agreed

----------


## Mezz

what are your arm sizes before and after if you knew? Also did you run into any problems with injecting or any problems at all for that matter?

----------


## sixfootseven

I'm not sure exactly but I know I added at least an inch during cycle, but that was w water retention. 

Really had no problems, everything went smooth thnx to all the info and advice I received here.

----------


## Lee_1978

Your arms and shoulders have exploded! Did you focus on compounds for your arms/shoulders?

----------


## sixfootseven

> Your arms and shoulders have exploded! Did you focus on compounds for your arms/shoulders?


No actually I focus on isolation stuff w higher reps

----------


## Mik3-93

Very impressive!

----------


## stroodle

Well done. The arm's really grew!

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Great job. Shoulder gains like that are stunning to me.

----------

